# Clague park and Westlake recreation center



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

I was doing some research on these two places. Even sent a email to find out if you have to be a resident of Westlake or some sort of registered member to fish there. No response so far. Has anyone fished either one of these? The one that is next to the recreation center looks promising. If any of you have fished or regulary fish either one can you tell me what kind of fish are on them? Do these places usually have allot of fisherman there?


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have fished westlake a few times. There are bass, catfish, carp, pan fish and trout in the spring. You do not have to live in westlake to fish there. Its nice but it has little to no cover or structure. Give it a shot I've caught a couple nice fish out of there.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

So by westlake...you mean the long narrow lake by the recreation center, has carp? Any idea where they like to sit? Would you consider it muddy water or clear? Have you ever fished buckeye woods? Heard lots of different things about that place


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

These pictures were taken at westlake rec last week. Water is pretty clear. I've never fished for carp there but have seen some monsters swimming around.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

sliver138 said:


> These pictures were taken at westlake rec last week. Water is pretty clear. I've never fished for carp there but have seen some monsters swimming around.
> View attachment 240303
> View attachment 240305


You took these pics? Do you remember what park of the lake this was? When you say monsters how big we talking? You should fishake Brunswick, loaded with carp


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

The bass was right by the parking lot and the Coe was on the other side by the trees. I have a video of that bass going after blue gill too. The carp I saw were pretty big. They took off before I could get a picture. I haven't fished Brunswick but have heard there's tons in there. I need to get there and try. What works best to get them?


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

You think any in there around the size of these


sliver138 said:


> The bass was right by the parking lot and the Coe was on the other side by the trees. I have a video of that bass going after blue gill too. The carp I saw were pretty big. They took off before I could get a picture. I haven't fished Brunswick but have heard there's tons in there. I need to get there and try. What works best to get them?



Sweet corn is your best bet. I have probably caught 50 of them from there since last summer. By the way ever fish buckeye woods in medina? If so any common carp in there?


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Never been.


----------



## Lefty4 (Sep 1, 2015)

The carp in westlake Rec are grass carp, much more difficult to catch than commons but possible.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Westlake - Clague park - fishing prohibited. Rec Center, you are supposed to be a Westlake resident, though no one has ever asked me when I was there. I never heard of anyone fishing clague pond so I called the city and found out it is prohibited.


----------

